
Let's Track the Tracing Apps - kerzol
https://www.technologyreview.com/2020/05/07/1000961/launching-mittr-covid-tracing-tracker/
======
kerzol
A couple of related links.

* Ross Anderson: [https://www.lightbluetouchpaper.org/2020/04/12/contact-traci...](https://www.lightbluetouchpaper.org/2020/04/12/contact-tracing-in-the-real-world)

* Bruce Schneier: [https://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2020/04/contact_traci...](https://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2020/04/contact_tracing.html)

* [https://www.zdnet.com/article/security-experts-warn-dont-let...](https://www.zdnet.com/article/security-experts-warn-dont-let-contact-tracing-app-lead-to-surveillance)

* Joint Statement by scientists and researchers working in the UK in the fields of information security and privacy: [https://drive.google.com/file/d/1uB4LcQHMVP-oLzIIHA9SjKj1uMd...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1uB4LcQHMVP-oLzIIHA9SjKj1uMd3erGu/view)

* Joint Statement on Contact Tracing: Date 19th April 2020. Scientists and researchers from across the globe: [https://drive.google.com/file/d/1OQg2dxPu-x-RZzETlpV3lFa259N...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1OQg2dxPu-x-RZzETlpV3lFa259Nrpk1J/view)

~~~
kerzol
Covid Tracing Tracker database

[https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1ATalASO8KtZMx__zJREo...](https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1ATalASO8KtZMx__zJREoOvFh0nmB-
sAqJ1-CjVRSCOw/edit#gid=0)

